# Well Met



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2012)

Now that I have posted a bit, I thought I should introduce myself...

Brother JC Walker, from Santa Fe, NM, where we have two lodges; Montezuma #1 and Cerrillos XIX. I am a member of both and am presently Chaplain for Cerrillos XIX. Additionally, I am a member of Chapter, Council, and Commandery, SRICF, Masonic Society, Knights of Sat AM, and am in the paperwork stage of three other bodies. Unfortunately, AMD was disbanded before I could attend.

Outside of Freemasonry, I am a freelance minister, and Knight of the Order of St. Michael, have twenty-odd years in the bicycle industry (mechanic and tech guru), and am a former Navy parachute rigger and SERE Instructor.

For fun I ride mountain bikes (and cross bikes, and fixed gear bikes...), bomb ditches on longboards, and rollerskate (as a crash test dummy) with a local women's flat-track roller derby team. I also like to read, research, and occasionally write.

I'm originally from Roswell (a suburb of Lubbock), my mom was born in El Paso and went to UT, and my grandfather was born in Gainesville, so I have enough Texas in me to feel at home here.


Thanks to Blake for keeping this ship afloat, and Stewie for keeping quiet. :001_tongue:
I hope to interact more with y'all in the future.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 13, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## karlosuk (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello from Scotland brother.

The days must be longer in Texas we only have time to work eat and sleep in Scotland :53:


----------



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice to meet you brother


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard!  Wonderful list of Masonic organizations!

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, Well... Reverend Brother JC!!! Welcome to the site!

I thought that I knew the face, LMAO! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## cog41 (Dec 14, 2012)

Greetings from East Texas!

A hearty greetings indeed!


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to the BEST Masonic Forum in the Country that hails from the Great State of Texas!   I hope you enjoy your travels here......

Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------

